# Looking for information on source steroidify formerly Pharmacom store



## startenover (Aug 25, 2019)

Have any of you guys heard of steriodify formerly Pharmacom store I cant find a good domestic source so I'm left surfing the web sites which I hate to do. There are several steroidify reviews on forums however they are good and bad so I'm having my challenges. I'm curious about product quality, post injection pain and delivering on time.


----------



## startenover (Aug 25, 2019)

I found them while surfing around they sound legit and their website seems good but you know how that goes


----------



## Spongy (Aug 25, 2019)

Never heard of steroidify, but I've been using the same 2 sources for years now.

If you pull the trigger make sure you keep us updated on how it goes, whether good or bad.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Sep 18, 2019)

They were a vendor who worked alongside Pharmacom before parting ways and going their own direction.


----------



## Steroidify Rep (Mar 5, 2020)

MR. BMJ said:


> They were a vendor who worked alongside Pharmacom before parting ways and going their own direction.



Correct, thank you. 

We were first and only vendor for Pharmacom for several years. We changed names from "PharmacomStore" to "Steroidify" to avoid any confusions. 

We are present on almost every forum out there, with tons of good reviews and 100's of thousands of delivered packages in 12 years.


----------



## snake (Mar 5, 2020)

Steroidify Rep said:


> Correct, thank you.
> 
> We were first and only vendor for Pharmacom for several years. We changed names from "PharmacomStore" to "Steroidify" to avoid any confusions.
> 
> We are present on almost every forum out there, with tons of good reviews and 100's of thousands of delivered packages in 12 years.



I know you're just answering an old thread but make sure you stay in your lane.
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/forums/122-Promote-Your-Products-Here-Advertisers-promoters-shills


----------



## Steroidify Rep (Mar 5, 2020)

snake said:


> I know you're just answering an old thread but make sure you stay in your lane.



Thank you for the advice. 

Thread is titled "Looking for information on the source steroidify" and that's exactly what I provided. I'm not here promoting products or posting links, just providing more info on the source. 

Also, if you read rules of section you linked to, you'll see that I can't simply stay on that lane without posting elsewhere. 

Best regards.


----------



## snake (Mar 5, 2020)

Steroidify Rep said:


> Also, if you read rules of section you linked to, you'll see that I can't simply stay on that lane without posting elsewhere.


I'm familiar with the rule, thank you. If you're making reference to this one listed below, it's intending to have guys like yourself engaging other members outside of just hocking product. The intent is get guys like yourself to be a productive and contributing part of our community. I'm sure you have a fair amount of experience under your belt. 

*5. Participate in the rest of the forum not only here.*


----------



## Steroidify Rep (Mar 5, 2020)

snake said:


> I'm familiar with the rule, thank you. If you're making reference to this one listed below, it's intending to have guys like yourself engaging other members outside of just hocking product. The intent is get guys like yourself to be a productive and contributing part of our community. I'm sure you have a fair amount of experience under your belt.
> 
> *5. Participate in the rest of the forum not only here.*



Correct sir. 

It looks like this section fits as "not only here". 

Best regards.


----------



## Steroidify Rep (Mar 6, 2020)

We appreciate your feedback. 
Your opinion is very important to us.

 :32 (17):

We've actually been on meso for a long, long time. So we know how it works. 

And we're on SST as well, so... 

I don't think I'll ever understand the deal behind source hating and being a tough crowd just because, especially from folks in bodybuilding forums. 

Bless your heart, tho.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 6, 2020)

Steroidify Rep said:


> We appreciate your feedback.
> Your opinion is very important to us.
> 
> :32 (17):
> ...



Apparently, you misunderstood me.

No one gives a fuk about what you appreciate, where you came from or you weak bless your heart comments.

No one is going to give you business because EVERYONE knows you are a shill.

But you just keep on uping your post count habib.


----------



## Steroidify Rep (Mar 7, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Apparently, you misunderstood me.
> 
> No one gives a fuk about what you appreciate, where you came from or you weak bless your heart comments.
> 
> ...



Hey, look at me, I'm so cool... 

I'm a steroid addict and I spend my days bashing steroid sources. 

My father ran away when I was 3 and my mother beat me when I was a kid. Please love me...


----------



## SteroidifyGarbage (Mar 7, 2020)

Everyone knows we are legit.


----------



## simplesteve (Mar 7, 2020)

Shit, late for the show had to grab some popcorn.


----------



## FearThaGear (Mar 7, 2020)

Free comedy show lol


----------



## Steroidify Rep (Mar 7, 2020)

SteroidifyGarbage said:


> Everyone knows we are legit.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 7, 2020)

Steroidify Rep said:


> Hey, look at me, I'm so cool...
> 
> I'm a steroid addict and I spend my days bashing steroid sources.
> 
> My father ran away when I was 3 and my mother beat me when I was a kid. Please love me...



hi!

1) the meme did make me giggle. 

2) this isnt meso. Totally different way of operating here. I wouldn’t say it’s source-unfriendly, because that’s not true. But why don’t you give it a shot being an active participant in the forum with more than 30 posts before taking on one of the most well respected members here. 

you’re starting out at a slight disadvantage because, yes, you’re here representing a product. That’s going to breed some distrust at first. So... if you get some crap, you need to let it go and start making contributions that aren’t a detriment to the board... and earn some respect. 

just my 0.02. If you want to continue fighting a losing battle, go ahead. But you could apologize, stick around, and make some solid contributions. Doing so would put you and your product in a better light.


----------



## Steroidify Rep (Mar 7, 2020)

Voyagersixone said:


> you’re starting out at a slight disadvantage because, yes, you’re here representing a product. That’s going to breed some distrust at first. So... if you get some crap, you need to let it go and start making contributions that aren’t a detriment to the board... and earn some respect.



Hello sir. 

Please take a look at my post history and you'll see that I only reacted to an attack. Would never have acted childishly out of nowhere, as I'm not a kid and have been on forums for well over a decade. 
It doesn't really matter if the guy who attacked me is a veteran here and I'm a newbie. Respect has to be earned so he has none from me until he acts like an adult. 

Kindest regards.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 7, 2020)

Steroidify Rep said:


> Hello sir.
> 
> Please take a look at my post history and you'll see that I only reacted to an attack. Would never have acted childishly out of nowhere, as I'm not a kid and have been on forums for well over a decade.
> It doesn't really matter if the guy who attacked me is a veteran here and I'm a newbie. Respect has to be earned so he has none from me until he acts like an adult.
> ...



Acting like a child didn't help your cause.

Looks like you have a solid 2 red dots on your rep here. Likely because everyone sees right through your garbage.

People like you are like a mosquito. None likes you but you still come around anyway. Don't get your feeling hurt when you consistently get smacked.

 No one cares how long you have been a shill on forums, It is irrelevant here. You won't get business here so if trolling here makes you feel good about yourself, by all means keep giving your regards.


----------



## Steroidify Rep (Mar 7, 2020)

Oh boy. 

Red cards and reputation comments are so 2008.

Come on, Mr. Voyager... You're better than that.


----------



## Steroidify Rep (Mar 7, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Acting like a child didn't help your cause.
> 
> Looks like you have a solid 2 red dots on your rep here. Likely because everyone sees right through your garbage.
> 
> ...



I do as I please while staying within rules, like any other member here, including yourself. 

Please find something better to do or just go cry in the corner... 

Here's a special regard for you: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Millennials...


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 7, 2020)

This is the uncensored forum, tear him a new ass!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 8, 2020)

Steroidify Rep said:


> A bunch of weak shit then this illiteracy...
> 
> *Just come back from the shit hole you came from and leave me alone, will ya?*




Hmmm, you have a time machine McFly? You want me to come back from where I came from? I would try to help you better understand how ignorant this is but you lack the mental capacity and I lack the patience. 

If you wasn't a drug dealer/scammer, you may have had an opportunity to finish high school and get some form of educational foundation that would help your grammatical and reasoning skills. You probably would have figured out that talking about a persons spouse or mother stops in elementary school once your intelligence increases but you didn't have a chance to get past that level.

 You would need to first learn how to speak properly before you could advance to the next level much less come close to being in my league.

Apparently you are still, much like the mosquito, too ignorant to realize that its just a matter of time before you get swatted.

The more you post, the more any morsel of credibility is drained out of you as is evident of the red rep points under your name. You are playing my game. Keep responding. I like winning.

I await your next pile of diarrhea.

You can't help yourself. Your mommy told you that you are a winner and winners never quit. "Bless your heart"(language you can understand)


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 8, 2020)

You edited your illiteracy...Bwahahahahaha


----------



## Steroidify Rep (Mar 8, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> You edited your illiteracy...Bwahahahahaha



I sure did. English is my 6th language. How many languages do you speak?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 8, 2020)

Steroidify Rep said:


> I sure did. English is my 6th language. How many languages do you speak?



Only 3.

But thats not important.

Shouldn't you be posting emojis or pictures and sending regards?


----------



## Steroidify Rep (Mar 8, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Hmmm, you have a time machine McFly? You want me to come back from where I came from? I would try to help you better understand how ignorant this is but you lack the mental capacity and I lack the patience.
> 
> If you wasn't a drug dealer/scammer, you may have had an opportunity to finish high school and get some form of educational foundation that would help your grammatical and reasoning skills. You probably would have figured out that talking about a persons spouse or mother stops in elementary school once your intelligence increases but you didn't have a chance to get past that level.
> 
> ...



So, I posted on the 21st minute and edited it on the 25th minute. 

You replied on the 2nd minute of the next hour, which means that it took you between 38 and 41 minutes to write this, since you still had the original quote. 

Congrats bro. Way to go.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 8, 2020)

Steroidify Rep said:


> So, I posted on the 21st minute and edited it on the 25th minute.
> 
> You replied on the 2nd minute of the next hour, which means that it took you between 38 and 41 minutes to write this, since you still had the original quote.
> 
> Congrats bro. Way to go.



Actually, unless you refresh the page, any edits do not show up if you are on the page. You said that you have been on forums for a decade. I am unimpressed that you didn't know this.

I was also watching a movie on netflix and paused it to take a shit and was reminded of you so I responded.

I type around 70wpm. That response was less than 5 minutes and only because I didn't want to break any rules in my response.

PS: I didn't use your original quote


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 8, 2020)

i know people who have used them and its been legit but customer service sucs and so do shipping time i know someone who has been waiting 3 months now for an order but they did send him new ones that got broke once upon a time so you good using them if you have all the time in the world to wait ...i dont but hey do what you gottta


----------



## Trump (Mar 8, 2020)

https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/steroidify.com?languages=en&stars=1


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 8, 2020)

Trump said:


> https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/steroidify.com?languages=en&stars=1



That's one of many bad reviews found on the internet. What is sad is that they had to pay and make up fake accounts to get any of the positive reviews


----------



## CJ (Mar 8, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Again you're not intelligent enough to know what $10,000 looks like.
> 
> 10.000 = 10
> 
> ...



OH SNAP!!!

He got you there son!!!


----------



## Trump (Mar 8, 2020)

Where in the world writes it like that??? You talking out your arse you muppet


Steroidify Rep said:


> Come on, simpleton. Try harder. Vast majority of the world uses $10.000,00, meters, kilograms, kilometers, cm, mm, dates with day/month/year, you know, the normal stuff.
> 
> So, to be clear since you only understand local lingo... It's 10k, ten thousand dollars. 100 Benjamins... Got it now?


----------



## Steroidify Rep (Mar 8, 2020)

Trump said:


> https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/steroidify.com?languages=en&stars=1



Most are from competition, obviously. 

Our company has never scammed a soul and there's no one that has lost a dime with us in 12 years.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 9, 2020)

I win


----------



## CJ (Mar 13, 2020)

:32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):

I agree with the above 2 posts!

Edit:
***dammit!!! Another deleted post making me look like an idiot. :32 (18):


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 13, 2020)

sources u actually would have to get it to be a source....ur company sells empty promises and broken dreams and wont even give money back i feel sorry for the people that still deal with your companies bull shit


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 13, 2020)

thats bullshit my homeboy lost 1500 in oe shot...you are so full of shit


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 13, 2020)

they dont give refunds and they will let you place another order but u wont get that either....my friend has used them 3 times now and there has been an issue everytime and now its been 3 months and nothing and this was before the coronia so there is no excuse


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 13, 2020)

a company that would even let a tool like him represent them should say it all


----------



## CJ (Mar 13, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> they dont give refunds and they will let you place another order but u wont get that either....my friend has used them 3 times now and there has been an issue everytime and now its been 3 months and nothing and this was before the coronia so there is no excuse



Well your friend is a moron!!! :32 (18):


----------



## Steroidify Rep (Mar 14, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> thats bullshit my homeboy lost 1500 in oe shot...you are so full of shit



Prove it and you'll get 10k.


----------



## Steroidify Rep (Mar 14, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> a company that would even let a tool like him represent them should say it all



I treat everyone on every forum with the utmost respect. 

Simply replied to the constant attacks and profanity from the resident fool.

We have stated every guarantee that we offer. We will also pay for any of our products to be tested. 

We will ship every package in timely manner, but we can not control what happens to a package after it leaves our hands. 

Steroidify, formerly known as Pharmacom Store, is one of the older sources in the business and with hundreds of thousands, perhaps millions, of successfully delivered packages worldwide. 

And not one soul can claim that they lost money with us. Not a single one... 

That's all there's to say. 

The childish behavior and source bashing doesn't add anything to the discussion.


----------



## Trump (Mar 14, 2020)

your still a prick 



Steroidify Rep said:


> I treat everyone on every forum with the utmost respect.
> 
> Simply replied to the constant attacks and profanity from the resident fool.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 14, 2020)

And again he will prove himself...


----------



## Steroidify Rep (Mar 14, 2020)

Trump said:


> your still a prick



_Mine_ still a prick? 



BigSwolePump said:


> And again he will prove himself...



Very mature. Congrats!!!


----------



## CJ (Mar 14, 2020)

He admitted it!!!!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 14, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> He admitted it!!!!



But we already knew, didn't we?


----------



## Steroidify Rep (Mar 14, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> He admitted it!!!!



He admitted it!!!!
He admitted it!!!!
He admitted it!!!!


----------



## CJ (Mar 14, 2020)

Would I ever order from ^^^^^ you ask???


----------



## Steroidify Rep (Mar 14, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Would I ever order from ^^^^^ you ask???



Good. 

You would be one of those guys that email us saying that the box arrived empty just to get some free gear.


----------



## Rigorhead (May 30, 2020)

Steroidify is legit. They have a vast array of products. They answered every question I asked, and responded very quickly each time. My order arrived in a couple of weeks. So far I've been a very satisfied customer.

Mr. Steroidify rep, if I may offer some advice respectfully:
There are people here that do not like sources pushing their products on this forum. They want to protect the forum and its community.
Also there are some people here that do not trust website-based sources. Your comments will not change this. My advice is to not react when those folks provoke you. Either respond respectfully with an explanation of how you are in fact legit, or just don't say anything at all.
There's a saying here in America: "If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all."


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 30, 2020)

SteroidifyGarbage said:


> Everyone knows we are legit.


  legit and soild are two different things. your company definitely is nothing ut a bunch of hoops to maybe get an under dosed product thats over priced that u will have to wait for for 3 months....any one can live up to those standards....i dont even know how to make oil out of raws and i still would come up with something better then u offer...
  so if ur looking to purchase u will most likely get something ..prob not what u ordered and it took 5 months to get ...there are much better options out there ...
  it would be worth ur time to hold off and keep looking ....cause if u ordered today u wont see it till after summer and that i promise u.
  my friend uses them for some dumb reason and he does nothing but complain...hes got an issue with ug labs for some reason. the product is really underdosed...even if it has lab results u can expect the dose to be 10% lower then advertised...


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 30, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Well your friend is a moron!!! :32 (18):


   yes he is...he has an issue with ug labs for some reason...lol...the ug labs shit is half the price, twice as strong and gets to me in 3 days...hes stupid and i havnt heard from him in 3 months ...he prob got jammed up..getting things sent to u from over seas is a good way to get hemmed up imo....so maybe he did idk...but i hate steroidify...worst customer service and shipping times i have ever delt with and there is no way to get ur money back .everything is out of stock except brands u never heard of..like rexobol and test plex....they just have bs products and even worse customer service and shipping times..
   im so tired of people asking if this place is good...dont these 3 pages tell u other wise?
      there is so many good brothers here and if no one likes them ,its for a reason..none of us sell so its not like were trying to line our pockets...we are just looking out...
  Personally i think this punk ass rep should leave our page and go hustle another board...


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 30, 2020)

Trump said:


> your still a prick


 i can claim that i lost over 300 dollars messing with them. its a bold face lie saying no one has lost money and if u do get something u wasted ur money cause i had one tesed and it was over 50 mgs lower then the 200..so i got 150mgs instead of 200...
 got the wrong shit..they have came broken and this was from two orders...my friend had to put another 500 in just to get something and then they sent him a whole bunch of bs for the money they wasted..
worst company i have ever delt with


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 30, 2020)

Rigorhead said:


> Steroidify is legit. They have a vast array of products. They answered every question I asked, and responded very quickly each time. My order arrived in a couple of weeks. So far I've been a very satisfied customer.
> 
> Mr. Steroidify rep, if I may offer some advice respectfully:
> There are people here that do not like sources pushing their products on this forum. They want to protect the forum and its community.
> ...


  have them tested i bet ur getting ripped off.. no way they test any where near what they say...hope u got lucky but i would look for a real source ...


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 30, 2020)

Steroidify Rep said:


> Good.
> 
> You would be one of those guys that email us saying that the box arrived empty just to get some free gear.


  aint nothing about u free...i had to download a encrypted picture thing to take pics of the broken ones and still was left out to dry...id open a ticket and they would just close it 24 hrs later with no response 3 times...


----------



## Rigorhead (May 31, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> have them tested i bet ur getting ripped off.. no way they test any where near what they say...hope u got lucky but i would look for a real source ...



You may be right, but I hope everything is gtg. I'm new to the gear scene so this may not mean much, but the bottles arrived very professionally packaged and sealed, and the lab verifies the scratch off codes.
I have since found a local guy that has hooked me up with his source if this doesn't work out. 
I admit all the negativity on this board from the old guys (lol) turns me off.


----------



## DeplorableCracker (May 31, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> yes he is...he has an issue with ug labs for some reason...lol...the ug labs shit is half the price, twice as strong and gets to me in 3 days...hes stupid and i havnt heard from him in 3 months ...he prob got jammed up..getting things sent to u from over seas is a good way to get hemmed up imo....so maybe he did idk...but i hate steroidify...worst customer service and shipping times i have ever delt with and there is no way to get ur money back .everything is out of stock except brands u never heard of..like rexobol and test plex....they just have bs products and even worse customer service and shipping times..
> im so tired of people asking if this place is good...dont these 3 pages tell u other wise?
> there is so many good brothers here and if no one likes them ,its for a reason..none of us sell so its not like were trying to line our pockets...we are just looking out...
> Personally i think this punk ass rep should leave our page and go hustle another board...



I posted a review of sorts to a thread on here I’ve been using and fairly happy with so far but, and apologies in advance if this isn’t cool, could you link to a thread here possibly referencing the place you are happy with? Again sorry if this is no good, trying to stick to the rules here, but need a fallback of sorts.


----------



## Hedidhisownstunts (Jun 14, 2020)

Steroidify Rep said:


> Most are from competition, obviously.
> 
> Our company has never scammed a soul and there's no one that has lost a dime with us in 12 years.


Good to hear! So maybe you can help me understand the conflicting messages regarding the money that, according to my bread wallet, you received. I wrote an inquiry directly to the site about it a couple days ago and have not received any response.


----------



## Hedidhisownstunts (Jun 14, 2020)

Hedidhisownstunts said:


> Good to hear! So maybe you can help me understand the conflicting messages regarding the money that, according to my bread wallet, you received. I wrote an inquiry directly to the site about it a couple days ago and have not received any response.


update on that: I did just receive word that all things are in order! Good news. 
I’ll definitely keep this thread updated with the final results!


----------



## Hedidhisownstunts (Aug 8, 2020)

I’d also like to follow-up in saying that altho I received half of my order the other half was seized. Steroidify said they would replace the seized item, but didn’t not follow up in the timeline they stated they would. Generally speaking everything was very slow moving on their end and I did only receive half of my order. So it’s a pain in the ass working with them and there’s only a 50/50 chance you get what you ordered.


----------



## Hedidhisownstunts (Aug 8, 2020)

Steroidify Rep said:


> I treat everyone on every forum with the utmost respect.
> 
> Simply replied to the constant attacks and profanity from the resident fool.
> 
> ...


I have lost money with you. If your rebuttal is that I don’t have a soul and thus do not represent one, that’s about the only leg you have to stand on.


----------



## CJ (Aug 8, 2020)

Hedidhisownstunts said:


> I’d also like to follow-up in saying that altho I received half of my order the other half was seized.



Your address might be flagged now. Be careful.


----------



## Hedidhisownstunts (Aug 8, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Your address might be flagged now. Be careful.


Good call. I don’t have any plans of placing any more online orders at this time, but I will definitely bear that in mind.


----------



## Hedidhisownstunts (Aug 8, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Your address might be flagged now. Be careful.


i was shocked that I even received the first half of the order as it was packaged so strangely in a small brown envelope with an apparent protrusion of a small box.


----------



## DOOM (Aug 8, 2020)

Nothing sounds out of the ordinary to me. It has been a long time since I ordered from Pharmacom. You do know that pharmacom store is there retail site.There official site is basic stero. Even back then there turn around was 4-6 weeks. 

Even if you had received a seizure letter from customs it  would be nothing to worry about unless you were importing large quantities of raws. Lmao they would never come to investigate on a order that was for personal use. They wouldn’t even waste there time.


----------



## Terry Davis (Oct 5, 2020)

Just had a buddy reach out and say "yooo I just bought some test", concerned, I asked where, said pharmacomstore/steroidify. Will be getting some before/after bloods from him for sure. If they actually come through I might even pick some up myself, but I'm doubtful, considering he said he found them on the first page of google after literally searching "steroids"


----------



## ImaBeast (Oct 28, 2020)

Steroidify is legit, gtg. Don't know what snakes problem is but they're cool.


----------



## tomcat (Nov 3, 2020)

i see their stuff sold on other sites....


----------



## dragon1952 (Nov 3, 2020)

tomcat said:


> i see their stuff sold on other sites....



Well there you go then ( </sarcasm>  ) :^ /


----------



## MadBret (Dec 19, 2021)

Steroidify and pharmacon labs are both technically legit and have been around for a long time but they have gotten too big for their britches and don't respect their customers. 

They've had many fuck ups and have a bad tendency to try and sweep it under the rug. 

A common theme in the pharmacon thread at meso is for a customer to have a problem or concern and either, their rep (not this guy to my knowledge) will write about a 3000 word essay explaining why getting letrozole that is supposed to aromasin is actually a good thing. 

Or their other dipshit rep will come into the thread and start posting pictures of jacked Russians that are sponsored by pharmacon, never actually addressing the problem at hand because your problems are not their problems, as long as they keep collecting bitcoins. 

They truly believe they are too big to fail and will just ignore shit that makes them look bad. Their resident book writing rep, @RThoads won't even respond to me any longer, instead just ignoring the people who bring up problems and bury them with pictures of Russian bodybuilders. 

Either way, there are way too many better choices available to ever waste money on the overpriced faux pharma that these assholes push. But to each their own, I suppose.


----------



## Obscured78 (Dec 19, 2021)

Haven’t used since they became steroidify. Used once as Pharmacomstore and I believe that’s because I won a contest. I received product and it was good; probably 3-4 week t/a. Used to use Basicstero exclusively and they were also good; only used during promos and a bigger discount applied as your number of orders increased. Not sure if they still do that as I don’t use them anymore but Pharmacom gear was always good to me, one of my favorites, I just don’t like ordering over seas anymore.


----------



## WeightedDips512 (Dec 19, 2021)

ImaBeast said:


> Steroidify is legit, gtg. Don't know what snakes problem is but they're cool.



*Hey, look at me, I'm so cool...

I'm a steroid addict and I spend my days bashing steroid sources.*


He came on a bodybuilding forum, under his own will, and bashed bodybuilders who are pinning.  If a business owner bashes his own clientele,  he doesn't have enough common sense to stay under the radar. I'd bet a lot of peoples information is comprised.  Last,  if he's as good as he says he is, there's no reason to log on a clear net site drawing attention to himself, bragging about shipping out thousands of packages.


----------



## Steroidify Rep (Dec 19, 2021)

MadBret said:


> Steroidify and pharmacon labs are both technically legit and have been around for a long time but they have gotten too big for their britches and don't respect their customers.



It's actually Pharmacom, with an "M". 

And there's nothing we respect more than our customers, reason why no customer lost money with us in 13 years. 



MadBret said:


> They've had many fuck ups and have a bad tendency to try and sweep it under the rug.



Lie. 



MadBret said:


> A common theme in the pharmacon thread at meso is for a customer to have a problem or concern and either, their rep (not this guy to my knowledge) will write about a 3000 word essay explaining why getting letrozole that is supposed to aromasin is actually a good thing.



Please provide a link or never happened. 



MadBret said:


> They truly believe they are too big to fail and will just ignore shit that makes them look bad.



No one is too big to fail. We've made mistakes in the past, just like everyone else, and fixed them, just like any other honest source would. 



MadBret said:


> Their resident book writing rep, @RThoads won't even respond to me any longer



Who?



MadBret said:


> Either way, there are way too many better choices available to ever waste money on the overpriced faux pharma that these assholes push. But to each their own, I suppose.



We sell human grade items, like Bayer, Schering, etc... And we sell other labs, like Alpha and Pharmacom, who had or have pharmaceutical licenses on their home countries. Also, several other brands that are considered premium UG labs, as one may call. We never called a product pharmacy grade that wasn't. 

It's much clear at this point that you're just competition trying to bad mouth us. Not the first time. Won't be last either. 

Dogs bark, but the caravan keeps on.


----------



## Obscured78 (Dec 19, 2021)

Yeah I don’t think RThoads is a steroidify rep. Maybe a Pharmacom rep. And yes, Pharmacom did sweep that issue under the rug on meso concering the letrozole and aromasin.


----------



## Steroidify Rep (Dec 19, 2021)

Obscured78 said:


> Yeah I don’t think RThoads is a steroidify rep. Maybe a Pharmacom rep. And yes, Pharmacom did sweep that issue under the rug on meso concering the letrozole and aromasin.



We are not Pharmacom. 

We sell Pharmacom and many other brands. 
You have any problem with a Pharmacom product purchased from us? We will make things right every time no matter what. 

If it's purchased from someone else, please speak with them.


----------



## Obscured78 (Dec 19, 2021)

Steroidify Rep said:


> We are not Pharmacom.
> 
> We sell Pharmacom and many other brands.
> You have any problem with a Pharmacom product purchased from us? We will make things right every time no matter what.
> ...


Yes I know that, not sure where you read that I said you are Pharmacom.


----------



## Steroidify Rep (Dec 19, 2021)

Obscured78 said:


> Yes I know that, not sure where you read that I said you are Pharmacom.



The reply is for anyone thinking we have anything to do with this BS. We do not...


----------



## Obscured78 (Dec 19, 2021)

Gotcha. That’s why I said RThoads isn’t your rep; he’s a Pharmacom rep so that particular issue shouldn’t be linked to you.


----------



## SkankHunt (Dec 20, 2021)

MadBret said:


> Steroidify and pharmacon labs are both technically legit and have been around for a long time but they have gotten too big for their britches and don't respect their customers.
> 
> They've had many fuck ups and have a bad tendency to try and sweep it under the rug.
> 
> ...


Lmao some guy just said he got that said letro/Adex during the Black Friday promo. So much for throwing it all out and not being able to locate any.

Edit: I’m talking about Pharmacom here not Steroidify.


----------



## MadBret (Dec 20, 2021)

@Steroidify Rep I was under the impression that y'all were the domestic store for them. If I'm mistaken and you all are just resellers as you say, then my apologies for dragging you into something that didn't concern you. 

I know guys are generally happy with pharmacon products but believe me when I tell you that they've showed their asses at meso. 

And pretty sure a few guys that know me there and around here, can tell you that I don't work for your competition. 

I'm just another loud mouth on the internet trying to look out for guys new to this shit. 

And ps. I know how to spell pharmacom. It is an intentional slight because I don't like the way the motherfuckers choose to do business. 

Have a nice day 😘


----------



## MadBret (Dec 20, 2021)

SkankHunt said:


> Lmao some guy just said he got that said letro/Adex during the Black Friday promo. So much for throwing it all out and not being able to locate any.
> 
> Edit: I’m talking about Pharmacom here not Steroidify.


I remember reading that. So much for taking that batch out of circulation. They still never posted their test results for it either, come to think of it...


----------



## Obscured78 (Dec 20, 2021)

MadBret said:


> @Steroidify Rep I was under the impression that y'all were the domestic store for them. If I'm mistaken and you all are just resellers as you say, then my apologies for dragging you into something that didn't concern you.
> 
> I know guys are generally happy with pharmacon products but believe me when I tell you that they've showed their asses at meso.
> 
> ...


Correct steroidify is NOT their domestic store. They used to be called pharmacomstore is something similar and only sold Pharmacom (from overseas). Now they changed name and are resellers of many brands instead of just one.

Now, as resellers, they still gotta know what they are selling and unfortunately what’s on a Pharmacom label may not be what’s in the pill or oil. Doubt steroidify tests what they are selling especially from “reputable” brands like Pharmacom. So I guess it’s possible they unknowingly sell mislabeled gear whether they admit it or not. Hope I’m wrong about them not testing…


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 20, 2021)

Steroidify Rep said:


> Hello sir.
> 
> Please take a look at my post history and you'll see that I only reacted to an attack. Would never have acted childishly out of nowhere, as I'm not a kid and have been on forums for well over a decade.
> It doesn't really matter if the guy who attacked me is a veteran here and I'm a newbie. Respect has to be earned so he has none from me until he acts like an adult.


I don't think you have earned anyone's respect here brah and before you say it, I know you don't respect me but I'm no source and I could give two fucks what you think about me.

Edit: I responded to a very old post in this sort of long thread so apologies all except @Steroidify Rep as I still do not respect you.


----------



## Steroidify Rep (Dec 20, 2021)

MadBret said:


> @Steroidify Rep I was under the impression that y'all were the domestic store for them. If I'm mistaken and you all are just resellers as you say, then my apologies for dragging you into something that didn't concern you.



We're just resellers. Always been, even back when we were selling only Pharmacom. 

Maybe you're talking about basic. We're not them and have nothing to do with them. 



Obscured78 said:


> Correct steroidify is NOT their domestic store. They used to be called pharmacomstore is something similar and only sold Pharmacom (from overseas). Now they changed name and are resellers of many brands instead of just one.



Correct. 



Obscured78 said:


> Now, as resellers, they still gotta know what they are selling and unfortunately what’s on a Pharmacom label may not be what’s in the pill or oil. Doubt steroidify tests what they are selling especially from “reputable” brands like Pharmacom. So I guess it’s possible they unknowingly sell mislabeled gear whether they admit it or not. Hope I’m wrong about them not testing…



We test quite a bit, but can't test every batch. Please refer to the link below:

```
https://steroidify.com/labtests
```

We also support and donate to several independent testing projects. 

And any customer of us can send a sealed product for testing and we will pay for the testing. Will also replace product or give store credit plus shipping. 

We love testing. Helps us make sure we only sell the best stuff and we remove products or labs that are not committed and professional as we are. 



lifter6973 said:


> I don't think you have earned anyone's respect here brah and before you say it, I know you don't respect me but I'm no source and I could give two fucks what you think about me.



No reps or sources get any respect here. That's just how it is. 

I don't think anything about you. I don't even know who you are, so why would your existence cross my mind?


----------

